# Support groups or meet ups in Montreal



## Jena (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi - is there anyone out there from Montreal? I have been looking for support groups here. I have had severe IBS for about 2 years and would love to share strategies with others in the city.


----------



## Alidee (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm in Montreal and am also looking for support groups, have you had any luck?

I've had moderate to severe IBS for about 10 years combined with lactose intolerance. I was only diagnosed with IBS a year or so ago (I've been mostly lactose free for 10+ years) and have been looking for fellow sufferers to swap ideas with. I belong to an Facebook support group, but it's not the same.


----------



## MBailie1985 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi There,

Im from Montreal and have been dealing with chronic IBS symptoms accompanied by SIBO symptoms for almost 2 years. Life is hard. Anyone who would be going through the same symptoms and struggles as me in the same city would be wonderful to talk to. Feel free to leave a message anytime


----------



## MBailie1985 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi There,

Im from Montreal and have been dealing with chronic IBS symptoms accompanied by SIBO symptoms for almost 2 years. Life is hard. Anyone who would be going through the same symptoms and struggles as me in the same city would be wonderful to talk to. Feel free to leave a message anytime


----------



## lhermus (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey There,

My name is Logan and I would love to arrange something with all of you in Montreal. Maybe we can share some tips and vent a little of the stress that we have been going through. I am having more of an IBS-PI seeming encounter.

Text me at 587-586-6195 if you want to start talking about meeting up!

Thanks,


----------

